# Kindle 4.0.1 Update



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

For those of you who were wondering about the new software updates. I just removed the steps to install it on a Kindle 3G. I could not delete the thread so I modified this post. The update is not for a Kindle 3G as I was informed by Kindle Customer Service.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the site only shows 3.1 - so what does 4 do?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for this info, Alice. I didn't realize there was a new update. I'm at 3.1. so I guess I'll follow these instructions. Thanks!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hm. I just checked and I am not sure I should add this update, since I am not at Version 4.0.

Alice, what sort of Kindle do you have?

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm afraid the Customer Service rep misinformed you. This update is for the NEW Kindle ($79) one that started shipping on Wednesday.

The Kindle 3 (Kindle Keyboard) software is at Version 3.1 (or 3.2) This update is for software that it at 4.0.. The different generations each have their own software number. Original Kindle was 1.x.x, Kindle 2 2.x.x, Kindle 3 3.x.x and now Kindle 4 is 4.x.x

From the Amazon page:



> Determine your software version: From Home, select Menu, then Settings. On the Settings screen you will see the Kindle version at the bottom of the screen. _*If you see "Version Kindle 4.0.", please proceed with the steps below to update your Kindle to the latest software.*_


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm afraid the Customer Service rep misinformed you. This update is for the NEW Kindle ($79) one that started shipping on Wednesday.
> 
> The Kindle 3 (Kindle Keyboard) software is at Version 3.1 (or 3.2) This update is for software that it at 4.0.. The different generations each have their own software number. Original Kindle was 1.x.x, Kindle 2 2.x.x, Kindle 3 3.x.x and now Kindle 4 is 4.x.x
> 
> From the Amazon page:


I'm not going to add it to mine but they did say it was compatible with my Kindle 3G. I told them that we needed to know which Kindle it was for and that I have the Kindle 3G. I can delete this post if you want me to.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I just tried it, it doesn't work.  

Nicole


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Nickinev said:


> I just tried it, it doesn't work.
> 
> Nicole


I sent an email back to Kindle support. They need to specify on the web page which Kindle the update is for. Thanks to everyone here who posted.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> I sent an email back to Kindle support. They need to specify on the web page which Kindle the update is for. Thanks to everyone here who posted.


Alice, The update is underneath the picture of the current (new Kindle) That's why it says to see if you have version 4.0 and only use the update if you do, so it does specify which Kindle it is for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go to Kindle support and click the link on the left for "kindle software updates" you'll see pictures of the devices.  Go to the one you have to see what the latest version is.  For Kindle Keyboard (K3) it's 3.1.x

There is an element of confusion as the link on the left that says "Kindle Software Update Latest Generation" goes to the Kindle Keyboard page and there is also a "Version 4.0.1" page listed.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

If nothing else, this thread will clarify for most folks which Kindle the updates are for. Thanks everyone.

It looks like the new products and software updates are coming faster than staff can be trained. Someone over on Facebook said Kindle Support told her the 4.0.1 update was for the DX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW. . . I'm sure staff has been trained. . . .but I've been a trainer. . . .and I know that some trainees just don't hear what you're saying. They're too busy thinking about what they _think_ is true to hear you say what really _is_. 

Still. . . . re-training CAN happen! I'd say be sure to get the name of anyone who helps you and, if it turns out their information is not correct, send another email to Kindle Support explaining your experience, or call and ask to speak to a supervisor. Don't argue. . .just let 'em know you got poor information and you're sharing with them so that they can fix the problem!  You'll probably get a more-or-less canned response, but at least someone will have read it. . . . . .


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW. . . I'm sure staff has been trained. . . .but I've been a trainer. . . .and I know that some trainees just don't hear what you're saying. They're too busy thinking about what they _think_ is true to hear you say what really _is_.
> 
> Still. . . . re-training CAN happen! I'd say be sure to get the name of anyone who helps you and, if it turns out their information is not correct, send another email to Kindle Support explaining your experience, or call and ask to speak to a supervisor. Don't argue. . .just let 'em know you got poor information and you're sharing with them so that they can fix the problem!  You'll probably get a more-or-less canned response, but at least someone will have read it. . . . . .


Thanks for the information. I've been a trainee many times and I fully understand what you are saying. I did send an email back to Kindle Support and hopefully it will be passed on to the correct supervisor. Also, I couldn't delete this thread so I modified my post so others won't try to upgrade their Kindle 3G and get frustrated because it didn't work.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

The 4.0.1 update is indeed only for the K4 NT (non-touch). This update adds a *Settings *option called *Page Refresh *to toggle On/Off the refreshing of the screen with every page turn.

The K4 NT was released with 4.0.0 FW and page refreshes occurred only after a few pages had been turned. This option gives us the ability to refresh after every page turn.

Don't forget that the K4 NT doesn't have a physical keyboard so we cannot use shortcuts like *ALT + Shift + G *to refresh the screen. That is why this option was really necessary.


----------

